# Using TAMURKHAN and Chaos Dwarves?



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I find my self looking at the Chaos Dwarf minis from Warhammer Forge more and more these days.

When they first started being released I had a quick look and thought no more about them but now I keep thinking that they would be fun to collect and paint.

The limited range of troop choices is slightly putting me off so I thought I would ask some dumb questions to help with my indecision.

I understand Tamurkhan contains a full army list for using them ( as well as various WoC stuff) but wanted to ask if anyone had any experience using the Chaos Dwarf list.

How official is the CD armylist in the book?
Is it playable (meaning can you win games occasionally)?
Is it generally excepted, if you roll up at a GW and want to play it can you?
Is it seen much like Forgeworld 40K armies (Over powered, people won't play against it etc)?

Any other tips and hints?


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> I find my self looking at the Chaos Dwarf minis from Warhammer Forge more and more these days.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


This is all sounding pretty negative, but the fact is, it's a flawed list that can be utterly broken (it can be broken-overpowered or broken-underpowered) all too easily.

If you like the models, use them with the real Dwarf book, just like people have been doing since whenever the Chaos Dwarves were squatted..


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

GW tournies don't allow it, but you should find yourself some games easily enough.

Personally I won't play against them because I know what my CD playing friend uses and its filthy beyond imagining... but if you deliberately avoid playing a broken list then you should have some fun.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

CD are not broken. They have some powerful stuff but so does every army. They are allowed in a lot of tournaments and thought of as about 90% official from my understanding.

In tournaments they are mostly placing as middle of the pack in standings so they obviously aren't as ridiculous as people are saying. I think a lot of people are ignorant about what they can do and then cry that they are broken because they weren't expecting the stuff that they can do.

Dreadquake is okay but too many points in my opinion. Magma cannon is great but certainly not "unsporting". And the K'daai Destroyer is one of the most easily mitigated things in warhammer. He will hurt if he hits but all he has is a 4+ ward. If you have war machines he has a 50/50 chance of losing a ton of wounds. Also he is frenzied, just throw cheap chaff units at him and redirect him all game. He has to over run so each chaff unit that you throw at him makes him waste 2 turns, 1 charging and killing the chaff unit and then over running and then 2 for him to aim back at something to fight. At which point you simply feed him another cheap chaff unit and have him waste 2 more turns. That guy seriously does not intimidate me. Plus if you have toughness debuffs he has an even greater chance of blowing himself up.

CD are not broken or over powered and if you want to play them you should.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm starting chaos dwarfs and taking them into this next tournament season (or 3/4 of the GTs)

Here's my thoughts:

the core Infernal guard are solid. They're a good buy, but not amazing. They cost a fair amount, but are not exactly chaos warriors. Blunderbusses are amazing, but make the IG cost astronomical. 
Fireglaives are pretty bad, as they're BS3. Yep. bad. However, are decent as chaff killers and can hold (acting as halberds) but really, great weapons or Stock: HW/Sh is how you roll. 

Hobgoblins are ok, they have their uses, but rarely will win fights. 

The warmachines: Chaos dwarfs are not speedy, not given a lot of attacks, so they (sadly) need their warmachines. Even the 'elite' troops (Iron sworn and Bull centaurs) have low attacks (1-2 max) so the enemy does need to be weakened by some artillery
That being said, the chaos dwarf artillery is solid. Especially with a demon smith around. 
There's plenty worse around and easy ways to take it out. Warmachine hunters wreak havoc. Cannons (empire, ogres and dwarfs) wreck our batteries. Just wreck it. For a better price as well.

The k'daai? If an army list doesn't have someone with the Dragonhelm/gem or something similar (dragon armor, blackened plate) it's the opposing players fault.
"oh this thing is so broken!!!"
easily the most mitigated monster out there. It's a game of chess to get him INTO a good fight. 

Magic and magic weapons wreak havoc on him. A hero mounted/ unstompable, with the 2+ v fire and a simple 5 pt magic weapon will win every time . plus the burning bright rule (Toughness test) will put a few wounds on ourselves (happens every game) 
That and frenzy means he can be lured around by chaff. 
His price is the highest in WHFB monsters. Personally, after playing Dark Elves, I'd rather have two hydras than this guy. 

I've gotten to the point of almost taking him out, but really, I'm lazy and mine is a center piece (big demon). he's too easily mitigated.

The lore of hashut is great, but everyone saves their dice for ashstorm. So you'll never get it off. Some spells are amazing vs some armies, rubbish v others. 

Really, i've found more success in using the dwarfs to FIGHT rather than stand there and shoot w/ warmachines. The cost of them adds up and makes it a sub average gunline army that crumbles even more than most (think empire).

it's a fun army. i've been working on mine and you can see my blog for some WIP shots
I love the models, they're a pleasure to paint and are worth every cent.

the army is a well known facet of WH lore, and has finally returned. Why would anyone be upset that more people and armies are coming out? In my area this army alone has gotten 2 converts from Warmachine

(i have some new Mantic abyssal dwarfs, in box if you're interested. )


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Personally, I use the WoC add-ons from Tamurkhan (Chaos War Mammoth, Siege Giant, etc) over the Dwarves.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

It's stated in the book that Tamurkhan is an official army book ONLY for the Chaos Dwarfs. I don't believe it's banned in GW play.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

It shouldn't be. Imperial Armour is allowed in tournaments, is it not? And WHF is basically IA for WFB.

And there are rules in the book that say they can be used in conjunction with the WoC book. They're all special units, though, and really expensive (war mammoths, siege giants, Kayzsk, Tamurkhan, etc).

Best to check with the people running the tournament to see if it's legal, though. Some may allow it, some may not.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

IA is almost never allowed in tournaments. I think it's up to the tournament though. CD army list is specifically stated in the text as official and usable in any WHFB game, though.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

They aren't allowed in the WHW fantasy doubles tournaments (and pretty sure not in the singles either), so they might be "official" but you can't use them in the tournaments put on by GW at their HQ....


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah. Well I wouldn't know, I don't do tournament play.


----------

